# Well, Same Day...Another Bike...Another Schwinn New World...



## HARPO (Jan 9, 2021)

After buying the BSA Paratrooper this morning, I went back and bought this one. If you look up "Filthy" in the Dictionary, this photo is next to it.

Why did I go back? Because I'm to dumb not to...especially for $50. I'm curious to see if most of it is original (I know the saddle, grips and rack aren't) and how old it really is. I'm thinking late 40's...but there isn't a tab for the chain guard on the bottom and I believe that they only put them on after the war. Please correct me if I'm wrong. So...maybe just before the war???

This will take quite a while to just clean, and all I keep doing is starting projects lately (but I did finish the pair of Raleugh Twenty's). Can't say that I'll be bored for a loooong time!

Anyone know the year for sure? Serial number is H27279...


----------



## HARPO (Jan 9, 2021)

...and a few more, one showing the Citrix rear hub.


----------



## HARPO (Jan 9, 2021)

As I'm now looking closer...are the fenders from a Raleigh Sprite??? Damn, didn't notice this in my haste!


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 9, 2021)

Yeah, it’s pretty much a morphidyte, but there’s definitely fifty bucks worth of parts there.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Jan 9, 2021)

I think those fenders are correct. Those early light weights had euro looking fenders. You gotta spend your money on something, think you did really good today !


----------



## 1817cent (Jan 9, 2021)

It will keep you busy for awhile.  Bike has possibilities!


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 9, 2021)

Looks like a 1941 model. Sorry to say the fenders are not original. Are there any relatives of Big Foot in that part of the country? Lots of fur on that one.


----------



## HARPO (Jan 9, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> Looks like a 1941 model. Sorry to say the fenders are not original. Are there any relatives of Big Foot in that part of the country? Lots of fur on that one.




I got caught up seeing that the patina was the same and didn't notice they weren't original. Live and learn! Happy it's Prewar, anyway.

I'm allergic to cats and dogs...hope I don't have a seizure cleaning this thing... ...


----------



## Oilit (Jan 9, 2021)

The fork doesn't look like anything I've seen on other New Worlds, and you're right, the fenders look English (Hercules maybe?), but still, there's $50.00 worth of cool in that bike! What's the front hub?


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jan 9, 2021)

Looks to me like a pre-war Schwinn frame, replacement fork, replacement fenders, and rack (ballooner rack?).  Also looks like it may be a modified headset, which makes sense because if the fork is different, then you need a different headset because different threads.  Saddle is from later on. Some of the screws are later phillips head screws.  The Centrix hub is German and they're not bad. If they replaced the fork, check the frame for straightness at the front. Sometimes the top and down tubes get bent as well in a front end collision, sometimes not. It's not a bad project at all for what you paid. Because these were often working bikes that had a job to do, people replaced damaged parts with whatever they had or could find, and kept going.


----------



## HARPO (Jan 10, 2021)

So, it appears that this bike was put together with more parts than Frankenstein! Sheesh!! 

In my haste, because it all had the same patina and appeared original with the exception of the rack...I made a dumb purchase. Hopefully I'll learn from this! I don't have enough room to keep mistakes, so I'll clean it up the best I can and pass it along.


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Jan 10, 2021)

HARPO said:


> So, it appears that this bike was put together with more parts than Frankenstein! Sheesh!!
> 
> In my haste, because it all had the same patina and appeared original with the exception of the rack...I made a dumb purchase. Hopefully I'll learn from this! I don't have enough room to keep mistakes, so I'll clean it up the best I can and pass it along.




Harpo, did you find it on "Franken" Island?   ..........Nice bike........I would keep it!.........Pre-war, what's not to like?


----------



## HARPO (Jan 10, 2021)

@Mountain Trail Andy  If you want, you can have this bike AND the Rollfast for $200...


----------



## Goldenrod (Jan 10, 2021)

If you bought $50 in booze it would be gone by now.


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Jan 10, 2021)

HARPO said:


> @Mountain Trail Andy  If you want, you can have this bike AND the Rollfast for $200...




Gee, I'm trying to go on a bike purchasing diet.....


----------



## HARPO (Jan 10, 2021)

Mountain Trail Andy said:


> Gee, I'm trying to go on a bike purchasing diet.....




Lol...good luck with that!!


----------



## HARPO (Jan 10, 2021)

Any idea as to the maker of the fork?


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jan 10, 2021)

It's fine for $50. There's more than $50 in parts certainly. And as a bike it looks like it would function with some clean up and refreshing.


----------



## HARPO (Jan 11, 2021)

I think the only things original on the entire bike are... the frame (not the fork)...head badge...crank set...chain guard...pedals...and _possibly_ the kickstand.


----------



## rennfaron (Jan 11, 2021)

Kickstand should be a miller.


----------



## jimbo53 (Jan 11, 2021)

Yes on the Miller K/S. Here are some pics of my 41 New World, and I'm pretty sure all parts are original, except (but maybe not) the drop bars, which could have been an option. 
Also, here are some NOS tires that fit these wheels: http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=184549841327


----------



## HARPO (Jan 11, 2021)

@rennfaron  Thank you!


----------



## rennfaron (Jan 11, 2021)

HARPO said:


> @rennfaron  Thank you!



I've never heard of WUPPER but looks like a German bicycle or parts manu. Here is the only thing I could find in a quick search.


----------



## HARPO (Jan 11, 2021)

rennfaron said:


> I've never heard of WUPPER but looks like a German bicycle or parts manu. Here is the only thing I could find in a quick search.




"_The coaster brake is a Centrix and the kick stand is a Wupper brand_". Ironically, both are on this New World. 

Thanks for finding this!


----------



## HARPO (Jan 12, 2021)

@Oilit  Front hub/wheel is a Raleigh. Sigh...


----------



## Oilit (Jan 12, 2021)

HARPO said:


> @Oilit  Front hub/wheel is a Raleigh. Sigh...



@HARPO, at least you know this is a true vintage bike, maybe more true than some of the restorations you see. Back in the day, somebody got their bike going with whatever they could scrounge, and now you've got a collection of vintage parts, some of which I'd never even heard of! If you find one that's never been used, what story does that tell? I bet this one could write a book!


----------



## HARPO (Jan 13, 2021)

@Oilit  BTW...though this appears to be a nine hole Schwinn rack, I don't know. 

I've never seen one with adjustable holes on the leg, and spring levers similar to a Pletscher type. I can't find one in any of the old schwinn catalogs that looks like this. Any thoughts??


----------



## Oilit (Jan 13, 2021)

HARPO said:


> @Oilit  BTW...though this appears to be a nine hole Schwinn rack, I don't know.
> 
> I've never seen one with adjustable holes on the leg, and spring levers similar to a Pletscher type. I can't find one in any of the old schwinn catalogs that looks like this. Any thoughts??



I'm not sure about that either. The main pan looks identical to this one:








						Nice Schwinn 9 hole Rack | Sell - Trade: Bicycle Parts, Accessories, Ephemera
					

Nice Schwinn 9 hole rack with reflector.  . $55 shipped to lower 48.  Please PM me if interested.  Thanks, JimRoy




					thecabe.com
				



but there's no length adjustment at the front, no spring clips and yours has two braces per side, where the stock items only seem to have one. It looks close enough that it could have been from the same manufacturer, but they may have made one version for Schwinn and a more adjustable type to sell as an aftermarket rack. I think Schwinn only put these on ballooners and middleweights, so they may not have needed the extra adjustments. But there's a lot I don't know about the balloon-tire Schwinns, most of mine are lightweights or middleweights.


----------



## vincev (Jan 13, 2021)

Here is my 1938 to compare parts.Good deal for $50. A good meal will run ya that much and it gets flushed down the toilet.lol


----------



## HARPO (Jan 14, 2021)

Oilit said:


> I'm not sure about that either. The main pan looks identical to this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




A double bar version shows up in the 1941 Catalog on an Auto Cycle DeLuxe Special...but with a chrome top and lacking the springs on mine. 
The other models show a single bar. Crazy...


----------



## HARPO (Jan 14, 2021)

WHOA!!! I just found this. But it's still missing one pair of legs and is only 6 Hole. 






						1940s-50s prewar bicycle rear carrier rack schwinn excelsior vintage motorbike! | Sportscards.com
					






					www.sportscards.com


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 14, 2021)

HARPO said:


> @Oilit  BTW...though this appears to be a nine hole Schwinn rack, I don't know.
> 
> I've never seen one with adjustable holes on the leg, and spring levers similar to a Pletscher type. I can't find one in any of the old schwinn catalogs that looks like this. Any thoughts??




Aftermarket carriers always had multiple holes for fitment on different bikes.


----------



## HARPO (Jan 15, 2021)

@GTs58  Still, isn't this a Schwinn rack though??


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 15, 2021)

HARPO said:


> @GTs58  Still, isn't this a Schwinn rack though??




Nope. Similar stamping though.


----------



## HARPO (Jan 17, 2021)

vincev said:


> Here is my 1938 to compare parts.Good deal for $50. A good meal will run ya that much and it gets flushed down the toilet.lolView attachment 1338245




Beautiful bike!!


----------



## HARPO (Jan 19, 2021)

At least Most of the parts on my '49 are original, but missing obvious pieces...


----------



## jimbo53 (Jan 19, 2021)

Looks like this, but with a one piece crank


----------



## vincev (Jan 19, 2021)

These are nice riding bikes.I am glad there are some collectors that save them.


----------



## HARPO (Jan 20, 2021)

Here I am, once again on the "fence".  _Way_ to many Schwinn projects (because I can't stop buying!!), and out of room. Keep it?? Sell it?? Augh!!!

I don't know whether to hang onto the bike (_which I know I won't get to for who knows how long_), or offer it up to someone here who will build it up with the correct pieces the way it should be. I know not to many 41's come along, but it's missing to many original parts.

The thing is, if I get a decent offer (_just a little more than I paid_), it needs to be picked up here on Long Island. I WILL NOT SHIP the bike. It MUST be picked up.
The photos, along with all the many helpful comments, tell the tale of the bike.

If you're interested, please let me know. I'm driving myself crazy with all of this...and I'm taking my poor wife along for the ride.  

I brushed off some of the filth just now...


----------



## HARPO (Jan 24, 2021)

I just ut it on Facebook for $99...to much for me to restore. It needs to go to someone who will do it justice.

So, if you live on Long Island or nearby, it's for *Pickup Only* at my house. Oh, and I listed the Traveler on there I just got recently also.


----------

